# New wanted to say hi



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello all,

My G-son and I are just getting stared and just wanted to stop by and say hello. I'm staring with a Santa Fe Diesel Freight Train Set, The Explorer from Bachmann.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello!

How big do you want to make your layout?

You came to a great place for info. I myself have been here not even 2 months yet, and have found everyone here to be mega helpful.

Good luck and have fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Staring with an L shape layout 2 table's 1 is 3'x6' and the other is 3'x8'


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice, that's gonna be a semi-big layout for N scale. 

I'm also new to this, my first layout is a planned 3.5' x 6'. Which is a tad bigger than a door layout.

Can't wait to see what you guys create.:thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome :thumbsup: Alot of good info here


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are some pic of my table and layout


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Welcome Ranman!

We love pics here! Lots of friendly knowledgable folks, you ask it, they know it! Have a cup and browse a while!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a perfect size table!

Wish I could fit that somewheres here.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Way Nice Ranman !! - I'm watchin' too - I would call that a larger size N Scale layout - Man you can get a lot of nice stuff on that much real estate! That's what I want to do too! Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ran,

Nice looking benchwork ... looks sturdy with the cross-bracking.

"G-son" ???

TJ


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Grandson


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

brik-el said:


> Hello!
> 
> You came to a great place for info. I myself have been here not even 2 months yet, and have found everyone here to be mega helpful.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!:thumbsup:


You Can say that Again.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello!

You came to a great place for info. I myself have been here not even 2 months yet, and have found everyone here to be mega helpful.

Good luck and have fun!


lol, you told me to do it.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Hopefully your grandson is excited. There is nothing better then seeing a smile on a kids face from running their own train. I have noticed it really helps in learning responsible with my own son. Looking forward to updates, because we sure do love pictures .


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fun is the key. It's all about the kids too. Let us know if you have any questions - I find the people here very helpful and always encouraging. We all do the hobby in different ways - and they can be varied - but its all good! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. In my younger years, I made many trips between Seattle and Spokane and always passing through Ritzville. The Columbia Gorge was always a great part of the trip. Can not think of a better modeling opportunity than to model the BSNF trackage in the Columbia Gorge and You are only a few miles west of it.

I would also suspect that using the internet will turn up some great pictures of the BNSF in the Gorge.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to N scale model railroading Ranman. Glad to have you aboard.:thumbsup: Have fun designing your new layout with your grandson. That's what model railroading is all about.


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks and are some pic


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

more pic


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Brilliant Looking Start on the Mountain - Steve


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Good start on that mountain.

Are you able to get inside there if a de-railment happens?


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my first card-stock building not to bad for the first on


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

That is so Nice Man - I did a couple of those cardstock kits - but I like yours better! What company makes that building? Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice weathering on that one.


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Clever Models it was a free one 

http://www.clevermodels.net/


----------

